

Ori Helfkmer on Intermittent Fasting the Warrior Diet - OmarIsmail91
http://seekingintellect.com/2014/12/01/ori-helfkmer-on-intermittent-fasting-the-warrior-diet.html

======
isojon
I did the warrior diet for about a year and saw crazy results. Was easy when I
was freelance but I wasn't able to sustain it while working crazy / volatile
hours.

